# Texas DPS office not accepting green card



## Brigit (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello. I've been in the States for many years and have an "older" alien registration card without an expiration date. Texas has changed laws for drivers license renewals and now requires proof of residency. Apparently my green card (which was quite valid for travel 3 years ago) is considered older and their computer system won't accept it.

Has anyone faced this and know a work-around? I've applied for a new card, but that will take ages and in the meantime I need to be able to drive. Many thanks!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Would have been better to go for citizenship and end these problems for the future ..

your undated green card is still a valid document and you should NOT have been denied

take it up with a local politician ...senator, etc


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Not everyone with or applying for a green card intends to be a citizen. And you can't anticipate problems like this. Nor would you make a citizenship decision based on problems like this, it's a far bigger decision.

But yes, as Davis1 says you do have proof of residency, and will need to push the DMV into accepting it. It's their problem, and they have to fix it.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bellthorpe said:


> Not everyone with or applying for a green card intends to be a citizen. And you can't anticipate problems like this. Nor would you make a citizenship decision based on problems like this, it's a far bigger decision.
> 
> But yes, as Davis1 says you do have proof of residency, and will need to push the DMV into accepting it. It's their problem, and they have to fix it.


Burden of proof falls on the applicant.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What city and which DMV office were you dealing with?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

twostep said:


> Burden of proof falls on the applicant.


Quite. And it would seem that the applicant has proved lawful residence.


----------



## Brigit (Sep 20, 2015)

I applied at the Abilene, TX office. Apparently DPS has to put in a "document number" into the computer and the older cards don't have one. I looked it up on-line and its a 13 digit number. 
I really don't understand why the possession of the physical card with my picture and thumbprint on it wasn't good enough, but everything is computerized these day. 

I was told they would send a request to Dept. of Homeland Security to try and verify me. But that can take up to a month.
I was hoping someone here had faced the same issue and knew a quicker workaround.

And yes, maybe I should have become a citizen but at 70 years old I really don't want to go through that process.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The problem is on their end, so the "normal" rules apply about how to deal with a bureaucracy that isn't providing adequate service.

Have you asked them for a "Limited Term" license? That's what they have the ability to do and should be doing in these circumstances.

You should not have to pay a dime to solve this. If you have a valid green card, you have a valid green card, Texas's bureaucratic problems notwithstanding.


----------



## Brigit (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm heading up there again today (60 mile drive) since this is the last day I can drive legally. Texas does not issue "extensions" or limited term licenses in cases like this. I did some research on-line and found a number on the SAVE system that might work -- AAA0000000000. I also found a list of accepted TDPS proof of residence documents that includes the version of green card that I have. But I doubt any of this will work since I'm battling a computer. 

Hard to believe I'm the only one on a forum this size that has encountered this problem. I had really hoped there would be a quicker workaround. Being unable to drive in a rural area will be a real challenge.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Stop at the main DMV and ask to see the manager. There are not many of these evergreen cards left and staff may never have dealt with one. 

We had friends with a similar problem and it got worked out.

60 miles is not a trip in Texas.


----------



## Brigit (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm not sure what you mean by "'They' does not give much information". And you are right that the clerk I dealt with had never seen an "older" card. But when I went to Canada two years ago, I had no problem coming back to the US with that card, so I had no idea I was supposed to replace it with a new (VERY expensive) card.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Brigit said:


> But when I went to Canada two years ago, I had no problem coming back to the US with that card, so I had no idea I was supposed to replace it with a new (VERY expensive) card.


You're not supposed to replace it, Texas's bureaucratic bungling notwithstanding. Green cards with no expiration date were issued until August, 1989. As long as your underlying immigration status is still valid, so is your green card.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BBCWatcher said:


> You're not supposed to replace it, Texas's bureaucratic bungling notwithstanding. Green cards with no expiration date were issued until August, 1989. As long as your underlying immigration status is still valid, so is your green card.


It is a done deal apparently.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

What is a done deal?


----------



## Brigit (Sep 20, 2015)

Bellthorpe said:


> What is a done deal?


The fact I've applied for a new card to replace the old one. Don't want to run into this problem again. 
DPS reiterated there was nothing they could do. I now have to wait for Homeland Security to verify that I am who I say I am -- or some such thing. In the meantime I'm grounded, something not fun when you live in a rural area.

Thanks for the advice and encouragement.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I had a similar problem in GA. The problem was with the clerk, and lack of training.
Is there another DMV near you?? 
I went to another office, where my DL was issued right away.
Worth a try before you get wrapped around the axle with renewing GC's etc.

BTW....I know it won't affect your immediate problem, but becoming a USC , even at age 70 (I was 63) is the least-hassle situation in the long-term.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Abilene does not make decisions about ID. 512 424 2000 - it takes some patience.


----------



## Brigit (Sep 20, 2015)

Just wanted to check back in and let you know I'm still in limbo. Apparently the request for verification is first sent to the DPS office in Austin and if they can't verify it, then it goes to Homeland security. I just found out today that Austin couldn't verify the card so it's been bumped up to Homeland security which can take up to a month longer. The thing that rankles me is the request sat at Austin for 10 days, and it's supposed to be resolved or passed on within 5. I have an appointment at the INS office in Dallas next week if I can find someone to drive me. Maybe a visit in person will help.
Besides my birth certificate, passport, green card, SS card and drivers license, is there anything else you can think of that I should take? Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Brigit said:


> Just wanted to check back in and let you know I'm still in limbo. Apparently the request for verification is first sent to the DPS office in Austin and if they can't verify it, then it goes to Homeland security. I just found out today that Austin couldn't verify the card so it's been bumped up to Homeland security which can take up to a month longer. The thing that rankles me is the request sat at Austin for 10 days, and it's supposed to be resolved or passed on within 5. I have an appointment at the INS office in Dallas next week if I can find someone to drive me. Maybe a visit in person will help.
> Besides my birth certificate, passport, green card, SS card and drivers license, is there anything else you can think of that I should take? Thanks.


God speed! Brace yourself with patience and lots of honey.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Just let the bureaucracy grind its gears through this. There's not much you can do except wait, though please share your story with the ACLU or another organization concerned about civil rights violations. Yes, I know it's frustrating not being able to drive, but this is simply not your fault -- it's just plain bad government in Texas.


----------



## Brigit (Sep 20, 2015)

I agree about the bad government in Texas. I'm really angry that this happened.
By "let the bureaucracy grind its gears" do you mean that my going in person to INS probably won't speed things along? It's a 7 hour round trip drive and I'm going to have to pay someone to drive me, so if you think it won't help, I'll cancel the appt. and wait things out. OTOH, if going in person might help light a fire the time and $$ will be worth it.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

having been down a similar road ... I am surprised you did not take my advice by contacting ...
your Senators office ..getting in tough with the immigration liaison ..and sit back and watch the sparks fly


----------



## Brigit (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm not a US citizen -- I guess I didn't feel getting in touch with the senator would help much. Plus I know from friends who are US citizen and have done something similar (for different reasons) get a form letter back and nothing actually happens. 

I received notice today that my appointment for the biometrics for the replacement card is on Oct. 15th in Lubbock -- another 7 hour round trip in the opposite direction. I'd love to have this resolved by then.

How long after getting the biometrics done for a replacement card does the card actually get issued? The last time I did this in 1988, I walked out with the card. Doubt that happens these days.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You have been in the US for quite a spell on your evergreen Green Card, let your driver's license got to the max and are now spouting at who - ??? 
Sorry - as I already posted it was a single call to get the information needed. You applied for a 10year Green Card so you have to go through the motions.


----------



## Brigit (Sep 20, 2015)

twostep said:


> You have been in the US for quite a spell on your evergreen Green Card, let your driver's license got to the max and are now spouting at who - ???
> Sorry - as I already posted it was a single call to get the information needed. You applied for a 10year Green Card so you have to go through the motions.


I'm not spouting at anyone. I'm frustrate with the situation. Up until this year, all Texas required was to show my drivers license in order to get it renewed. Actually I renewed on line last time, so its been 12 years since I've needed to renew in person. 

I've apparently offended you and I'm sorry. I don't know what you mean by a single call. The number you provided is the DPS number in Austin. I've called them 4 times and each time they say it hasn't been cleared, and to keep checking at the local office or by calling Austin. There is nothing DPS can do. 

According to the INS website, the kind of card I have needs to be replaced even though it doesn't have an expiration date. » Green Card Without Expiration Date

Since I'm obviously offending people here I won't ask any more questions. Thank you for the information you all have provided. It has been helpful.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Brigit, you did not link to USCIS's Web site -- you linked to a third party commercial Web site which does not represent USCIS. It looks official but is not. (And by the way it's USCIS now and has been for over 12 years. INS is no more.)

No, you are not required to spend any money or any effort replacing your valid green card. The State of Texas will take some time to verify your immigration status with the Department of Homeland Security. (USCIS is part of DHS.) That could take about a month. The ordinary solution in your situation is simply to wait until the State of Texas gets verification of your status from DHS, then they'll proceed with issuing your license. You can replace your green card if you wish, and the State of Texas may be inclined (or not!) to accept your new green card on the spot for a license renewal, but that's your choice, not a requirement.

Texas allows renewing drivers licenses up to one year before the renewal date. This time you got caught renewing your license too close to its expiration considering the slow speed Texas's bureaucracy is operating in these circumstances. (Which is not to blame you. I'm just explaining your rights, and that includes being able to renew up to one year before license expiration.)

Most or all of this may be "water under the bridge" and moot, but that's what happened.


----------

